# Latest Rashad McCants Updates



## JuX

> Timberwolves guard Rashad McCants will miss four to six months after microfracture surgery on his right knee, the same injury that kept Phoenix star Amare Stoudemire out for most of this season.


http://www.startribune.com/511/story/503212.html

That is one bad news for us. Thoughts?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

It's bad.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> http://www.startribune.com/511/story/503212.html
> 
> That is one bad news for us. Thoughts?


Sucks Bigtime...
Mccants really could of used this off-season after the end of season he had.
he showed great improvement and a whole break with the team, training, pre-season games would have helped him no end etc
Brandon Roy could get a much bigger look from wolves now i guess.


----------



## JuX

Yeah, Roy could have come here for instant help. I'm wondering if this is going to change the draft outlook for the Wolves since McCants' out for a lengthy period of time. It's such a bummer, especially in his young professional career.


----------



## bruno34115

SON OF A B****!!!!!!! This is going to hurt his development big time.


----------



## JuX

bruno34115 said:


> SON OF A B****!!!!!!! This is going to hurt his development big time.


My thoughts exactly. Every Wolves fans' worst nightmare.


----------



## JBoog35

What the hell happened, did he fall off his lazy boy? This stinks big time, this really kills me, well, this makes this draft even more important. Dang man, *********************** (fill in your own explicit words)


----------



## Avalanche

Twolves luck.....


----------



## JuX

Someone's pulling a voo-doo doll on this organization ever since McHale has gained control of this team.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Someone's pulling a voo-doo doll on this organization ever since McHale has gained control of this team.


its just mchale.. dudes bad luck as well as being an idiot


----------



## JuX

A great player doesn't always mean he is going to be a great GM. What a rigged idea of that. Blah!


----------



## abwowang

oh wow.. this changes EVERYTHING!! haha

guess we should draft a shooter...


----------



## Avalanche

abwowang said:


> oh wow.. this changes EVERYTHING!! haha
> 
> guess we should draft a shooter...


yeah changes things a bit.. really leaves us without any 3 point shooters which is something we'll definately need to address


----------



## the main event

GOD ****ING DAMN IT!!!
I was so looking forward to seeing him start next season and become a great contributer and one of the leaders of this team...

**** it really ruined my so called "peace of promised Happiness" for the season to come.


----------



## Avalanche

the main event said:


> GOD ****ING DAMN IT!!!
> I was so looking forward to seeing him start next season and become a great contributer and one of the leaders of this team...
> 
> **** it really ruined my so called "peace of promised Happiness" for the season to come.


i think rashad is a player who's pretty easy to fit into a rotation, being a shooter.
so depending on what we end up doing over the off-season i think itl be easy for him to come back and work his way back into the starting line up.
hope it doesnt affect him long term
drafting roy now becomes a much higher possibility, and mccants with a successful return may be trade bait :raised_ey


----------



## the main event

I would HATE seeing Rashad in another team.
i see great things at him.


----------



## Avalanche

the main event said:


> I would HATE seeing Rashad in another team.
> i see great things at him.


i completely agree... i see Rashad as the long term answer to SG on this team.
i just hope they dont draft roy as a replacement and trade him away to get results immediately.


----------



## the main event

Avalanche said:


> i completely agree... i see Rashad as the long term answer to SG on this team.
> i just hope they dont draft roy as a replacement and trade him away to get results immediately.


Same for the hope.
Now more than before we need a scorrer with a touch and abillity to contribute his scoring and NOW.
i would love to see the SG position staying free waiting for Maccants but to be honest and realistic we need somone in that position and Badly.
I doubt Ricky would be traded for anything but as a part of a big deal to get a reall leader,so,with taking into concern that banks status isnt clear(wich i think sucks,we could really use knowing tknow if he stays or not before the draft),we could draft Marcus williams which im pretty sure will stay on the board for us.
Williams have the abillity to come in here and give us a great boost in the PG position.
Ricky at the SG
Hassel at the SF
KG at the PF
for the Center im really really hoping for a trade involving Jaric and somone that will give us an upgrade,let blount come of the bench,but reallisticly Jaric's(lol) value as downrated more than ever this past season so we might not be able to get him out for something worthfull so might as well keep him.
Griffin will be highly and i do meen highly important to keep here! as a backup to KG i dont want him playing center anymore though.
so the least i see the wolves could manage doing this offseason is:

Williams/Jaric/bracey wright(we need to look for him he as some' in him,could he be SG after Ricky?)
Ricky/dont know god help me we need to sign somoene for the MLE.
Hassel/Reed/dupree
KG/Griffin
Blount/maddog(we need to a great second round pick to come in here)

GOD SAVE THE QUEEN.


----------



## bruno34115

The Timberwolves select, Randy Foye Guard from Villanova.


----------



## JuX

Finally, a post from the main event in a long time. A good one, too. I think the injuries to Rashad has kinda got them off a little bit. Are they going to address to draft the most needed to cover or let him come back healthy and allow Ricky to cover?


----------



## the main event

Nice to feel missed.
thanks.


----------



## JuX

the main event said:


> Nice to feel missed.
> thanks.


LOL. It's cool, man.


----------



## Avalanche

bruno34115 said:


> The Timberwolves select, Randy Foye Guard from Villanova.


i really hope not honestly.
foye would be a reach at 6 IMO and isnt what this team needs.
i think it comes down to aldridge, gay, or m williams
ricky can play big minutes at SG (if hes still here) untill rashads back, i dont want to take a rookie who will play the same position as mccants, even though he's out for a while


----------



## abwowang

maybe we should keep jaric... and let him come off the bench at the 2? just a thought... 

im really disappointed that mccants is down...


----------



## Avalanche

abwowang said:


> maybe we should keep jaric... and let him come off the bench at the 2? just a thought...
> 
> im really disappointed that mccants is down...


not a bad idea, but i cant stand jaric, and id really preffer for him to be traded this off-season.


----------



## abwowang

lol im a fan of jaric.. really expected more.. but i mean if he can avg 10 5 5... i'll be happy.

i just wonder if he'd be ok coming off the bench...


----------



## Avalanche

i just dont think he fits on this squad... as ive said the only reason i would want him is if we picked up a star, undersized PG like iverson or francis so they could switch roles on D.
he needs to be on the right team to really make an impact and i still think we could get someone useful for him in return.


----------



## JuX

Jaric fit better with the Clippers. He'll be better off with another team if we did something to address with the PG position. 10, 5, 5? Maybe, but not with this team.


----------



## JuX

http://www.startribune.com/511/story/505672.html

Read about Sam Mitchell's recovery after the same kind of surgery Rashad just had. He was pretty lucky. It's all depending on individuals on their different lengths of recoveries.


----------



## moss_is_1

Talk about the great luck the T-wolves have, the only promising young player we have in the last 5+ years and he blows his knee out.


----------



## sheefo13

Tyrus Thomas is becoming a bigger possibility now, or Rudy Gay. I just think they are gonna want to move Ricky down to the 2 now. Hassell and Davis will be starting but we need size off the bench now. Carney or Thomas could be good picks even if we decide to move down a alittle. But this is really not good. I was soooo excited to see if he was gonna improve or not, and now he is gonna be out til probably the all-star break.


----------



## JBoog35

I highly doubt Ty Thomas will be there at #6 and I am doubting Gay will be there either...where are you hearing that they will fall?


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> I highly doubt Ty Thomas will be there at #6 and I am doubting Gay will be there either...where are you hearing that they will fall?


apparently sheldon has a promise from the hawks.. which would mean at least ty or gay would drop to 6.
or brandon roy could go top 5 which would have the same result aswell.


----------



## the main event

http://www.nba.com/draft2006/consensus.html

this smash of all the Mock draft got us Rudy gay.
Gotta be pleased,im starting to really look forward to him.

my current prefernce is:
Marcus williams(if banks aint here no more).
Gay(if banks does stay and maybe if he aint).
Brandon Roy.

who do you take as a better player, gay or williams?
gay?
cause though my order does not rank him on top i got that the wolves are going to take the best player left no matter which position he is.


----------



## Avalanche

the main event said:


> http://www.nba.com/draft2006/consensus.html
> 
> this smash of all the Mock draft got us Rudy gay.
> Gotta be pleased,im starting to really look forward to him.
> 
> my current prefernce is:
> Marcus williams(if banks aint here no more).
> Gay(if banks does stay and maybe if he aint).
> Brandon Roy.
> 
> who do you take as a better player, gay or williams?
> gay?
> cause though my order does not rank him on top i got that the wolves are going to take the best player left no matter which position he is.


i think gay will be the best player long term, possibly of the entire draft...
but he may be a slow starter, and may also have trouble fitting on to our wing spots if no changes are made.
williams fits straight in if banks is gone, and could be a ROY candidate depending on where he ends up
i definately want one of those 2 guys though


----------



## JuX

I hate the thoughts of teams taking Gay before us. It sucks. Not to mention, it is pretty annoying. I can imagine taking Williams in case if Gay's already gone makes me feel better lol.


----------



## JBoog35

Juxtaposed said:


> I hate the thoughts of teams taking Gay before us. It sucks. Not to mention, it is pretty annoying. I can imagine taking Williams in case if Gay's already gone makes me feel better lol.


I would prefer Rudy Gay first off, but, if Rudy Gay is selected before us, I really hope this team takes Marcus Williams over Randy Foye, everything I am hearing is that McHale is in love with Foye, so if Gay is gone, don't be surprised if we pass on Roy to take Foye, even though my order would go

Gay
Williams
Thomas
Roy
Foye


----------



## bruno34115

Unless Aldridge or Morrison fall, I think Foye will be a Minnesota Timberwolve. The question is whether he goes 6 or we trade down. Supposedly he has been killing his workouts lately (vs. Gay, Roy and Morrison).


----------



## JuX

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1363

look at the last paragraph of Roy, Alridge Turned down Charlotte. For some reasons, I couldn't copy and paste a specific paragraph containing Minnesota's pick.


----------



## JuX

One more thing, where did ya'll find the information that McHale reportedly fell in love with Foye? I haven't heard anything about that like that.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> One more thing, where did ya'll find the information that McHale reportedly fell in love with Foye? I haven't heard anything about that like that.


having a quick look now, seen it a few different places though.
the site that reported the head + #8 for the #6 pick said it was so rockets could take roy and we could get randy at 8.
still really dont want to get foye though to be honest


----------



## bruno34115

Avalanche said:


> having a quick look now, seen it a few different places though.
> the site that reported the head + #8 for the #6 pick said it was so rockets could take roy and we could get randy at 8.
> still really dont want to get foye though to be honest


I wouldn't want to trade down to get Foye and get Head in return. When Rashad got healthy we would have 3 6'3 SG's that are scorers.


----------



## Avalanche

bruno34115 said:


> I wouldn't want to trade down to get Foye and get Head in return. When Rashad got healthy we would have 3 6'3 SG's that are scorers.


me neither, i think its a terrible idea actually lol
just whats been reported

wouldnt mind replacing head with swift maybe, and getting M.Williams at 8


----------



## bruno34115

Avalanche said:


> me neither, i think its a terrible idea actually lol
> just whats been reported
> 
> wouldnt mind replacing head with swift maybe, and getting M.Williams at 8


Yea but I wouldn't be so keen on getting that lazy bum either. Really they don't have much that Im interested in other than their 07 pick, which wont be trade because those things are so valuable now.


----------



## JuX

> *MINNEAPOLIS* -- The Minnesota Timberwolves are going to be cautious with Rashad McCants' recovery from microfracture surgery on his right knee, meaning he could miss all of next season.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2501302


----------



## moss_is_1

Juxtaposed said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2501302


----------



## sheefo13

I guess its better to be safe than sorry. We have brought so many players back to early basically ruining them. I would hate for them to ruin McCants. Then that also gives him a head start for the following season.


----------



## JuX

sheefo13 said:


> I guess its better to be safe than sorry. We have brought so many players back to early basically ruining them. I would hate for them to ruin McCants. Then that also gives him a head start for the following season.


He's got a point, though, as much as I hate for a lost season for our player. It'd be a big risk if he is allowed to play as soon as medically cleared. No way I would ever want to see a Penny-like ending to his career.


----------



## Avalanche

now that sucks....
one of the things i was really lookin forward to seeing next season was rashad.
hopefully this is just an overly cautious announcement, but as has been said cant rush him back.

makes a roy/foye pick in this draft a lot more likely


----------



## moss_is_1

Yeah by no means would I want him rushed back its just tought to say what we want because we have our superstar that may start to be on the decline but we have McCants who will get better and then our 6th pick this year so yeah it's hard to see if we would want to ruch McCants back before KG gets slightly worse or wait.


----------



## JuX

Oy, this is getting so complicated as the draft time is nearing...


----------



## JuX

> The Timberwolves' Rashad McCants has started light workouts after off-season micro-fracture knee surgery, but it's still unclear when he will return.


Mike Max at wcco.com:

http://wcco.com/sports/local_story_102122516.html


----------



## moss_is_1

Hopefully he can make a strong return. Him and Foye are going to be really gerat foye us in the future, I hope. :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche

it will be interesting to see what happens with foye/mccants when he comes back at full strength.
foye will be stronger in his rookie year than rashad was, but as to how they both can develop waits to be seen, and normally having your 2 young guns at the same position, especially when they really are restricted to one position only wouldnt work out


----------



## JuX

I still don't think he would ever play this upcoming season. I just don't want to see any further damage being done especially early into the career. Like it has happened to Liriano with the Twins and in the minors before, but miraclously he wasn't injured too seriously to lead to a Mark Prior-like career. You get the point, in basketball, I don't want to see McCants to have a Penny-like career.


----------



## JuX

> Shooting guard Rashad McCants hasn't scored a point for the Timberwolves this preseason and probably won't over the first two months of the regular season, either, as he continues to rehab his surgically repaired right knee.
> 
> But that won't stop him from earning an extra $1.7 million or so this week.


http://www.startribune.com/511/story/762262.html


----------



## JuX

He has recently joined the team, but only in practice.


----------



## sheefo13

Juxtaposed said:


> He has recently joined the team, but only in practice.


Thats awsome... Good news. Man I can't wait til he gets back....


----------



## Avalanche

foye/mccants would be great to see running in the wolves back court


----------



## moss_is_1

> "Wolves coach Dwane Casey wouldn't put a timetable on McCants' possible return, but McCants said he hopes to play during the coming five-game road trip, though that goal seems ambitious. Still, McCants said he's in the best shape of his life thanks to the grueling rehab."


Sounds good, seems his surgery wasn't as serious as Amare, Grant Hill, and Dice... but ya never know. Hopefully he's healthy.

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/basketball/16476554.htm


----------



## KJay

Avalanche said:


> foye/mccants would be great to see running in the wolves back court


that's almost scary good


----------



## JuX

moss_is_1 said:


> Sounds good, seems his surgery wasn't as serious as Amare, Grant Hill, and Dice... but ya never know. Hopefully he's healthy.
> 
> http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/basketball/16476554.htm


You'll never know about setbacks, though. That is the worst part of recovering from a knee surgery like Amare's.


----------



## Avalanche

i really wanna see him back, obviously. but as stated we dont wanna rush him, the worst thing would be for that to happen and for him to aggrevate it, as long as he's back with a fair amount of game time come playoffs im happy


----------



## sheefo13

Friend of mine told me he is supposed to be back against the suns on the 29th??? Anyone else here this too>


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> Friend of mine told me he is supposed to be back against the suns on the 29th??? Anyone else here this too>


havnt heard an exact game, but they said a week and a half like 9 days ago.. its gotta be soon


----------



## JuX

sheefo13 said:


> Friend of mine told me he is supposed to be back against the suns on the 29th??? Anyone else here this too>


No.


----------



## Mateo

They keep pushing it back. Means he's recovering slowly. Unfortunately. We need to cut Jaric out of the rotation completely.


----------



## abwowang

Trade Jaric.. and get rid of hudson once mccants gets back.


----------



## moss_is_1

Well it said he should see time on this 5 game road trip, 2 games down now...I think we should just wait till after the allstar break at least.


----------

